# Defense Security Cooperation Agency (DSCA) Notifications Regarding Pakistan



## ejaz007

DSCA notifications regarding potential sales to Pakistan:

http://www.dsca.mil/PressReleases/36-b/2008/Pakistan_08-54.pdf


----------



## ejaz007

DSCA notification regarding AH-1F refurbishment for Pakistan:

http://www.dsca.mil/PressReleases/36-b/2008/Pakistan_08-99.pdf


----------



## ejaz007

DSCA Notification regarding Pakistan:

*Pakistan  Technical Support Team*

http://www.dsca.mil/PressReleases/36-b/2010/Pakistan_10-07.pdf


----------



## ejaz007

DSCA Notification regarding Pakistan:

*Pakistan  Refurbishment of Oliver Hazard Perry Class Frigate*

http://www.dsca.mil/PressReleases/36-b/2010/Pakistan_09-28.pdf


----------



## ejaz007

*U.S. Delivers New Helicopters To Pakistan's Army*
May 18, 2010

Islamabad - The United States government delivered two Bell 412 EP helicopters to the Government of Pakistan today to assist the Pakistan military in its counterinsurgency efforts. U.S. Army Brig. Gen. Michael Nagata handed over the helicopters to Brig. Gen. Tippu Karim, 101 Army Aviation commander, during a signing ceremony at Qasim Army Air Base near Rawalpindi, Pakistan.

The U.S. purchased the two enhanced-performance utility transport helicopters, valued at $24 million, to support Pakistan's counterinsurgency operations. The U.S. also provided $20 million in associated spare parts, special tools and other equipment to support the aircraft.

"The purchase of the aircraft demonstrates the United States' full commitment to a stable, long-term strategic partnership with Pakistan-one based on shared interests and mutual respect that will continue to expand and deepen in future years," Brig. Gen. Nagata said during the ceremony.

During the last three years, U.S. civilian and security assistance to Pakistan has totaled more than $4 billion. Assistance provided and delivered has included support for medical aid, school refurbishment, bridge and well reconstruction, food distribution, agricultural and education projects. Specific security assistance includes 14 F-16 fighter aircraft, 10 Mi-17 helicopters, more than 450 vehicles for Pakistan's Frontier Corps, hundreds of night vision goggles, day/night scopes, radios, and thousands of protective vests and first-aid items for Pakistan's security forces. In addition, the U.S. funded and provided training for more than 370 Pakistani military officers in a wide range of leadership and development programs covering topics such as counterterrorism, intelligence, logistics, medical, flight safety, and military law.

U.S. Delivers New Helicopters To Pakistan?s Army (05/18/2010) - U.S. Embassy Islamabad, Pakistan


----------



## Super Falcon

welll welll welll again those things which they are getting old why dont they send black hawks


----------



## ejaz007

*Pakistan  Cooperative Logistics Supply Support Agreement (CLSSA)
Foreign Military Sale Order (FMSO)II Support*

WASHINGTON, May 12, 2011  The Defense Security Cooperation Agency notified Congress today of a possible Foreign Military Sale Order to the Government of Pakistan for spare parts for existing aircraft at an estimated cost of $62 million.

The Government of Pakistan requests a Foreign Military Sale Order (FMSO) to provide funds for blanket order requisitions FMSO II, under the Cooperative Logistics Supply Support Agreement (CLSSA) for spare parts in support of F-16, C-130, T-37 and T-33 aircraft and other aircraft or systems/subsystems of U.S. origin in the inventory of the Pakistan Air Force. The estimated cost is $62 million.

This proposed sale will contribute to the foreign policy and national security of the United States by helping to improve the security of a friendly country that has been, and continues to be, an important force for political stability and economic progress in Central Asia.

The uninterrupted supply of spare parts will allow Pakistan to keep its aircraft fleet at the highest state or readiness.

The proposed sale of this equipment and support will not alter the basic military balance in the region.

Procurement of these items will be from many contractors providing similar items to the U.S. forces. There are no known offset agreements proposed in connection with this potential sale.

Implementation of this sale will not require the assignment of any additional U.S. government or contractor representatives to Pakistan.

There will be no adverse impact on U.S. defense readiness as a result of this proposed sale.

This notice of a potential sale is required by law and does not mean the sale has been concluded.

http://www.dsca.mil/PressReleases/36-b/2011/Pakistan_11-04.pdf


----------



## ejaz007

*Pakistan - C-130 Fleet Upgrade Program*

WASHINGTON, Mar 11, 2014 - The Defense Security Cooperation Agency notified Congress today of a possible Foreign Military Sale to Pakistan for a C-130 Fleet Upgrade Program and associated equipment, parts, training and logistical support for an estimated cost of $100 million.

The Government of Pakistan has requested a possible sale of C-130B/E avionics upgrades, engine management and mechanical upgrades, cargo delivery system installation, and replacement of outer wing sets on six aircraft. Also included are spare and repair parts, support equipment, publications and technical documentation, personnel training and training equipment, U.S. Government and contractor technical and logistics support services, and other related elements of logistics support. The estimated cost is $100 million.

This proposed sale will contribute to the foreign policy and national security of the United States by helping to improve the security of a Major Non-NATO ally which has been, and continues to be, an important force for regional stability and U.S. national security goals in the region. 

The proposed sale will facilitate the continued operation of the Pakistan’s Air Force C-130 fleet (five C-130B and eleven C-130E models) for counter-insurgency/counter-terrorism flights; regional humanitarian operations; troop transport; and Intelligence, Surveillance, and Reconnaissance (ISR) missions within Pakistan and in the region. The fleet is facing airworthiness and obsolescence issues, and will require upgrades and repairs for continued operation and effectiveness. The proposed modernization of the C-130 fleet should ensure continued viability for an additional 10-15 years. 

The proposed sale of this equipment and support will not alter the basic military balance in the region.

The principal contractor is unknown at this time and will be determined through a competitive bid process. 

There are no known offset agreements in connection with this potential sale.

Implementation of this proposed sale will not require the assignment of any additional U.S. Government or contractor representatives to Pakistan.

There will be no adverse impact on U.S. defense readiness as a result of this proposed sale.

This notice of a potential sale is required by law and does not mean the sale has been concluded.

Pakistan - C-130 Fleet Upgrade Program | The Official Home of the Defense Security Cooperation Agency


Printer Friendly Version​*PDF Version: *




pakistan_13-76.pdf​*Media/Public Contact: *
Lorna Jons (703) 604-6618​*Transmittal No: *
13-76​WASHINGTON, Mar 11, 2014 - The Defense Security Cooperation Agency notified Congress today of a possible Foreign Military Sale to Pakistan for a C-130 Fleet Upgrade Program and associated equipment, parts, training and logistical support for an estimated cost of $100 million.
The Government of Pakistan has requested a possible sale of C-130B/E avionics upgrades, engine management and mechanical upgrades, cargo delivery system installation, and replacement of outer wing sets on six aircraft. Also included are spare and repair parts, support equipment, publications and technical documentation, personnel training and training equipment, U.S. Government and contractor technical and logistics support services, and other related elements of logistics support. The estimated cost is $100 million.

This proposed sale will contribute to the foreign policy and national security of the United States by helping to improve the security of a Major Non-NATO ally which has been, and continues to be, an important force for regional stability and U.S. national security goals in the region. 
The proposed sale will facilitate the continued operation of the Pakistan’s Air Force C-130 fleet (five C-130B and eleven C-130E models) for counter-insurgency/counter-terrorism flights; regional humanitarian operations; troop transport; and Intelligence, Surveillance, and Reconnaissance (ISR) missions within Pakistan and in the region. The fleet is facing airworthiness and obsolescence issues, and will require upgrades and repairs for continued operation and effectiveness. The proposed modernization of the C-130 fleet should ensure continued viability for an additional 10-15 years. 
The proposed sale of this equipment and support will not alter the basic military balance in the region.
The principal contractor is unknown at this time and will be determined through a competitive bid process. 
There are no known offset agreements in connection with this potential sale.
Implementation of this proposed sale will not require the assignment of any additional U.S. Government or contractor representatives to Pakistan.
There will be no adverse impact on U.S. defense readiness as a result of this proposed sale.
This notice of a potential sale is required by law and does not mean the sale has been concluded.
-30-


Printer Friendly Version​*PDF Version: *



pakistan_13-76.pdf​*Media/Public Contact: *
Lorna Jons (703) 604-6618​*Transmittal No: *
13-76​WASHINGTON, Mar 11, 2014 - The Defense Security Cooperation Agency notified Congress today of a possible Foreign Military Sale to Pakistan for a C-130 Fleet Upgrade Program and associated equipment, parts, training and logistical support for an estimated cost of $100 million.
The Government of Pakistan has requested a possible sale of C-130B/E avionics upgrades, engine management and mechanical upgrades, cargo delivery system installation, and replacement of outer wing sets on six aircraft. Also included are spare and repair parts, support equipment, publications and technical documentation, personnel training and training equipment, U.S. Government and contractor technical and logistics support services, and other related elements of logistics support. The estimated cost is $100 million.

This proposed sale will contribute to the foreign policy and national security of the United States by helping to improve the security of a Major Non-NATO ally which has been, and continues to be, an important force for regional stability and U.S. national security goals in the region. 
The proposed sale will facilitate the continued operation of the Pakistan’s Air Force C-130 fleet (five C-130B and eleven C-130E models) for counter-insurgency/counter-terrorism flights; regional humanitarian operations; troop transport; and Intelligence, Surveillance, and Reconnaissance (ISR) missions within Pakistan and in the region. The fleet is facing airworthiness and obsolescence issues, and will require upgrades and repairs for continued operation and effectiveness. The proposed modernization of the C-130 fleet should ensure continued viability for an additional 10-15 years. 
The proposed sale of this equipment and support will not alter the basic military balance in the region.
The principal contractor is unknown at this time and will be determined through a competitive bid process. 
There are no known offset agreements in connection with this potential sale.
Implementation of this proposed sale will not require the assignment of any additional U.S. Government or contractor representatives to Pakistan.
There will be no adverse impact on U.S. defense readiness as a result of this proposed sale.
This notice of a potential sale is required by law and does not mean the sale has been concluded.
-30-


Printer Friendly Version​*PDF Version: *



pakistan_13-76.pdf​*Media/Public Contact: *
Lorna Jons (703) 604-6618​*Transmittal No: *
13-76​WASHINGTON, Mar 11, 2014 - The Defense Security Cooperation Agency notified Congress today of a possible Foreign Military Sale to Pakistan for a C-130 Fleet Upgrade Program and associated equipment, parts, training and logistical support for an estimated cost of $100 million.
The Government of Pakistan has requested a possible sale of C-130B/E avionics upgrades, engine management and mechanical upgrades, cargo delivery system installation, and replacement of outer wing sets on six aircraft. Also included are spare and repair parts, support equipment, publications and technical documentation, personnel training and training equipment, U.S. Government and contractor technical and logistics support services, and other related elements of logistics support. The estimated cost is $100 million.

This proposed sale will contribute to the foreign policy and national security of the United States by helping to improve the security of a Major Non-NATO ally which has been, and continues to be, an important force for regional stability and U.S. national security goals in the region. 
The proposed sale will facilitate the continued operation of the Pakistan’s Air Force C-130 fleet (five C-130B and eleven C-130E models) for counter-insurgency/counter-terrorism flights; regional humanitarian operations; troop transport; and Intelligence, Surveillance, and Reconnaissance (ISR) missions within Pakistan and in the region. The fleet is facing airworthiness and obsolescence issues, and will require upgrades and repairs for continued operation and effectiveness. The proposed modernization of the C-130 fleet should ensure continued viability for an additional 10-15 years. 
The proposed sale of this equipment and support will not alter the basic military balance in the region.
The principal contractor is unknown at this time and will be determined through a competitive bid process. 
There are no known offset agreements in connection with this potential sale.
Implementation of this proposed sale will not require the assignment of any additional U.S. Government or contractor representatives to Pakistan.
There will be no adverse impact on U.S. defense readiness as a result of this proposed sale.
This notice of a potential sale is required by law and does not mean the sale has been concluded.
-30-


----------



## Nishan_101

Why not more Helicopter from Muslim and other countries operating Cobras and OHP from Bahrain...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ejaz007

*Pakistan – Mine Resistant Ambush Protected (MRAP) Vehicles*




Printer Friendly Version
PDF Version:



pakistan_14-32.pdf
Media/Public Contact: pm-cpa@state.gov 
Transmittal No: 14-32

WASHINGTON, Sep 19, 2014 - The State Department has made a determination approving a possible Foreign Military Sale to the Government of Pakistan for 160 Mine Resistant Ambush Protected (MRAP) vehicles, spair and repair parts, and training, etc., for an estimated cost of $198 million. The Defense Security Cooperation Agency delivered the required certification notifying Congress of this possible sale today.

The Government of Pakistan has requested a possible sale of 160 Navistar Mine Resistant Ambush Protected (MRAP) vehicles to include (110 MaxxPro Dash DXM, 30 MaxxPro Base DXM, 10 MaxxPro Dash DXM Ambulances, and 10 MaxxPro Recovery Vehicles with protection kits), spare and repair parts, support and test equipment, publications and technical documentation, personnel training and equipment training, U.S. Government and contractor engineering, technical and logistics support services, and other related elements of logistical and program support. The estimated cost is $198 million. 

The proposed sale will contribute to the foreign policy and national security of the United States by helping to improve the security of a country vital to U.S. foreign policy and national security goals in South Asia.

The proposed sale of MRAPs will ensure that Pakistan can effectively operate in hazardous areas in a safe, enhanced survivability vehicle, and improves Pakistan’s interoperability with U.S. forces. By acquiring this capability, Pakistan will be able to provide the same level of protection for its own forces as the United States provides for its forces. Pakistan, which currently possesses MRAPS, has successfully demonstrated the ability to operate and maintain the vehicles in counterinsurgency and counterterrorism operations, and will have no difficulty absorbing these additional vehicles into its armed forces.

The proposed sale of this equipment and support will not affect the basic military balance in the region.

The principal contractor will be Navistar Defense Corporation in Madison Heights, Michigan. There are no known offset agreements proposed in connection with this potential sale.

Implementation of the proposed sale will require approximately two (2) U.S. Government and twenty-four (24) contractor representatives in Pakistan for a period of approximately 18 months to perform inspections and deprocessing of vehicles upon delivery; provide assistance in installation of vehicle accessory kits; provide fault diagnosis and repairs; perform corrective maintenance, to include accident and battle damage assessment and repairs; conduct operator and maintainer training; and conduct inventories and maintain accountability of USG provided material.

There will be no adverse impact on U.S. defense readiness as a result of this proposed sale.

This notice of a potential sale is required by law and does not mean the sale has been concluded.

All questions regarding this proposed Foreign Military Sale should be directed to the State Department's Bureau of Political Military Affairs, Office of Congressional and Public Affairs, pm-cpa@state.gov.

-30-

Pakistan – Mine Resistant Ambush Protected (MRAP) Vehicles | The Official Home of the Defense Security Cooperation Agency


----------



## ejaz007

Pakistan – GRC43M Cutters

PDF Version:



pakistan_14-41.pdf
Media/Public Contact:
pm-cpa@state.gov
Transmittal No:
14-41
WASHINGTON, Oct 30, 2014 – The State Department has made a determination approving a possible Foreign Military Sale to Pakistan for GRC43M Cutters and associated equipment, parts, training and logistical support for an estimated cost of $350 million. The Defense Security Cooperation Agency delivered the required certification notifying Congress of this possible sale today.

The Government of Pakistan has requested the purchase of 8 43-meter Global Response Cutters (GRC43M). Each Cutter will be a mono-hull design made of Glass Reinforced Plastic (GRP). Also included in this sale: outfitted 8 25mm or 30mm Naval Gun Systems, 32 M2-HB .50 caliber machine guns, 32 7.62mm guns, 8 8- meter Rigid Inflatable Boats, ballistic/armor protection of critical spaces, command and control equipment, communication equipment, navigation equipment, support equipment, spare and repair parts, tools and test equipment, technical data and publications, personnel training, U.S. government and contractor engineering, technical, and logistics support services, and other related elements of logistics and program support. The total estimated cost is $350 million.

This proposed sale will contribute to the foreign policy and national security of the United States by helping to improve the security of a country vital to U.S. foreign policy and national security goals in South Asia.

This sale will enhance Pakistan’s ability to enforce the rule of law over its coastal areas to safeguard seaborne energy corridors, deter the outbreak of piracy along the north Arabian Sea, and curtail the trafficking of narcotics and other illicit goods. These vessels provide the Pakistan Navy with the capability for medium to long endurance coverage of its 660 miles of coastline. Pakistan will have no difficulty absorbing GRC43M Cutters into its armed forces.

This sale will not alter the basic military balance in the region.

The principal contractor will be WSY, Inc. in Port Angeles, Washington. There are no known offset agreements proposed in conjunction with this potential sale.

Implementation of this proposed sale will require multiple trips by U.S. Government and contractor representatives to participate in program and technical reviews plus training and maintenance support in country, on a short-term temporary basis, for a period of no more than 60 months or until the last Cutter is delivered to Pakistan and integrated into their operating forces.

There will be no adverse impact on U.S. defense readiness as a result of this proposed sale.

This notice of a potential sale is required by law and does not mean the sale has been concluded.

All questions regarding this proposed Foreign Military Sale should be directed to the State Department's Bureau of Political Military Affairs, Office of Congressional and Public Affairs, pm-cpa@state.gov.

-30-

Pakistan – GRC43M Cutters | The Official Home of the Defense Security Cooperation Agency


----------



## ejaz007

*Pakistan - AH-1Z Viper Attack Helicopters and AGM-114R Hellfire II Missiles*
WASHINGTON, Apr 6, 2015 – The State Department has made a determination approving a possible Foreign Military Sale to Pakistan for AH-1Z Viper Attack Helicopters and AGM-114R Hellfire II Missiles and associated equipment, parts, training and logistical support for an estimated cost of $952 million. The Defense Security Cooperation Agency delivered the required certification notifying Congress of this possible sale.
The Government of Pakistan has requested a possible sale of 15 AH-1Z Viper Attack Helicopters, 32 T-700 GE 401C Engines (30 installed and 2 spares), 1000 AGM-114 R Hellfire II Missiles in containers, 36 H-1 Technical Refresh Mission computers, 17 AN/AAQ-30 Target Sight Systems, 30 629F-23 Ultra High Frequency/Very High Frequency Communication Systems, 19 H-764 Embedded Global Positioning System/Inertial Navigation Systems, 32 Helmet Mounted Display/Optimized Top Owl, 17 APX-117A Identification Friend or Foe, 17 AN/AAR-47 Missile Warning Systems, 17 AN/ALE-47 Countermeasure Dispenser Sets, 18 AN/APR-39C(V)2 Radar Warning Receivers, 15 Joint Mission Planning Systems, and 17 M197 20mm Gun Systems. Also included are system integration and testing, software development and integration, aircraft ferry, support equipment, spare and repair parts, tools and test equipment, publications and technical documentation, personnel training and training equipment, U.S. government and contractor engineering, technical, and logistics support services, and other related elements of logistics and program support. The total estimated cost is $952 million.
This proposed sale will contribute to the foreign policy and national security of the United States by helping to improve the security of a country vital to U.S. foreign policy and national security goals in South Asia.
This proposed sale of helicopters and weapon systems will provide Pakistan with military capabilities in support of its counterterrorism and counter-insurgency operations in South Asia.
This proposed sale will provide Pakistan with a precision strike, enhanced survivability aircraft that it can operate at high-altitudes. By acquiring this capability, Pakistan will enhance its ability to conduct operations in North Waziristan Agency (NWA), the Federally Administered Tribal Areas (FATA), and other remote and mountainous areas in all-weather, day-and-night environments. Pakistan will have no difficulty absorbing these helicopters into its armed forces.
The proposed sale of this equipment and support will not alter the basic military balance in the region.
The principal contractors will be Bell Helicopter, Textron in Fort Worth, Texas; General Electric in Lynn, Massachusetts; The Boeing Company in Huntsville, Alabama; and Lockheed Martin in Bethesda, Maryland. There are no known offset agreements proposed in conjunction with this potential sale.
Implementation of this proposed sale will require multiple trips by U.S. Government and contractor representatives to participate in program and technical reviews, as well as training and maintenance support in country for a period of 66 months. It will also require three contractor representatives to reside in country for a period of three years to support this program.
There will be no adverse impact on U.S. defense readiness as a result of this proposed sale.
This notice of a potential sale is required by law and does not mean the sale has been concluded.
All questions regarding this proposed Foreign Military Sale should be directed to the State Department's Bureau of Political Military Affairs, Office of Congressional and Public Affairs, pm-cpa@state.gov.
Pakistan - AH-1Z Viper Attack Helicopters and AGM-114R Hellfire II Missiles | The Official Home of the Defense Security Cooperation Agency


----------



## alimobin memon

ejaz007 said:


> *Pakistan - AH-1Z Viper Attack Helicopters and AGM-114R Hellfire II Missiles*
> WASHINGTON, Apr 6, 2015 – The State Department has made a determination approving a possible Foreign Military Sale to Pakistan for AH-1Z Viper Attack Helicopters and AGM-114R Hellfire II Missiles and associated equipment, parts, training and logistical support for an estimated cost of $952 million. The Defense Security Cooperation Agency delivered the required certification notifying Congress of this possible sale.
> The Government of Pakistan has requested a possible sale of 15 AH-1Z Viper Attack Helicopters, 32 T-700 GE 401C Engines (30 installed and 2 spares), 1000 AGM-114 R Hellfire II Missiles in containers, 36 H-1 Technical Refresh Mission computers, 17 AN/AAQ-30 Target Sight Systems, 30 629F-23 Ultra High Frequency/Very High Frequency Communication Systems, 19 H-764 Embedded Global Positioning System/Inertial Navigation Systems, 32 Helmet Mounted Display/Optimized Top Owl, 17 APX-117A Identification Friend or Foe, 17 AN/AAR-47 Missile Warning Systems, 17 AN/ALE-47 Countermeasure Dispenser Sets, 18 AN/APR-39C(V)2 Radar Warning Receivers, 15 Joint Mission Planning Systems, and 17 M197 20mm Gun Systems. Also included are system integration and testing, software development and integration, aircraft ferry, support equipment, spare and repair parts, tools and test equipment, publications and technical documentation, personnel training and training equipment, U.S. government and contractor engineering, technical, and logistics support services, and other related elements of logistics and program support. The total estimated cost is $952 million.
> This proposed sale will contribute to the foreign policy and national security of the United States by helping to improve the security of a country vital to U.S. foreign policy and national security goals in South Asia.
> This proposed sale of helicopters and weapon systems will provide Pakistan with military capabilities in support of its counterterrorism and counter-insurgency operations in South Asia.
> This proposed sale will provide Pakistan with a precision strike, enhanced survivability aircraft that it can operate at high-altitudes. By acquiring this capability, Pakistan will enhance its ability to conduct operations in North Waziristan Agency (NWA), the Federally Administered Tribal Areas (FATA), and other remote and mountainous areas in all-weather, day-and-night environments. Pakistan will have no difficulty absorbing these helicopters into its armed forces.
> The proposed sale of this equipment and support will not alter the basic military balance in the region.
> The principal contractors will be Bell Helicopter, Textron in Fort Worth, Texas; General Electric in Lynn, Massachusetts; The Boeing Company in Huntsville, Alabama; and Lockheed Martin in Bethesda, Maryland. There are no known offset agreements proposed in conjunction with this potential sale.
> Implementation of this proposed sale will require multiple trips by U.S. Government and contractor representatives to participate in program and technical reviews, as well as training and maintenance support in country for a period of 66 months. It will also require three contractor representatives to reside in country for a period of three years to support this program.
> There will be no adverse impact on U.S. defense readiness as a result of this proposed sale.
> This notice of a potential sale is required by law and does not mean the sale has been concluded.
> All questions regarding this proposed Foreign Military Sale should be directed to the State Department's Bureau of Political Military Affairs, Office of Congressional and Public Affairs, pm-cpa@state.gov.
> Pakistan - AH-1Z Viper Attack Helicopters and AGM-114R Hellfire II Missiles | The Official Home of the Defense Security Cooperation Agency


I hope it doesn't get finalised if it directly impacts Z10 Acquisition. if its separate wing then ok.


----------



## ejaz007

*The Government of Pakistan – F-16 Block 52 Aircraft*



Printer Friendly Version
PDF Version: 



pakistan_15-80.pdf
Media/Public Contact: 
pm-cpa@state.gov
Transmittal No: 
15-80


WASHINGTON, Feb. 12, 2016 - The State Department has made a determination approving a possible Foreign Military Sale to the Government of Pakistan for F-16 Block 52 Aircraft, equipment, training, and logistics support. The estimated cost is $699.04 million. The Defense Security Cooperation Agency delivered the required certification notifying Congress of this possible sale on February 11, 2016.

The Government of Pakistan has requested a possible sale of:

Major Defense Equipment (MDE):
Eight (8) F-16 Block 52 aircraft (two (2) C and six (6) D models), with the F100-PW-229 increased
performance engine
Fourteen (14) Joint Helmet Mounted Cueing Systems (JHMCS)

Non-MDE items included in this request are eight (8) AN/APG-68(V)9 radars, and eight (8) ALQ-211(V)9 Advanced Integrated Defensive Electronic Warfare Suites (AIDEWS). Additionally, this possible sale includes spare and repair parts, support and test equipment, publications and technical documentation, personnel training and training equipment, U.S. Government and contractor engineering, technical and logistics support services, and other related elements of logistical and program support. The estimated cost of MDE is $564.68 million. The total estimated cost is $699.04 million.

This proposed sale contributes to U.S. foreign policy objectives and national security goals by helping to improve the security of a strategic partner in South Asia.

The proposed sale improves Pakistan's capability to meet current and future security threats. These additional F-16 aircraft will facilitate operations in all-weather, non-daylight environments, provide a self-defense/area suppression capability, and enhance Pakistan’s ability to conduct counter-insurgency and counterterrorism operations.

This sale will increase the number of aircraft available to the Pakistan Air Force to sustain operations, meet monthly training requirements, and support transition training for pilots new to the Block-52. Pakistan will have no difficulty absorbing these additional aircraft into its air force.

The proposed sale of this equipment and support will not alter the basic military balance in the region.

Contractors have not been selected to support this proposed sale. There are no known offset agreements proposed in connection with this potential sale.

Implementation of this proposed sale will not require the assignment of any additional U.S. Government or contractor representatives to Pakistan.

There will be no adverse impact on U.S. defense readiness as a result of this proposed sale.

This notice of a potential sale is required by law and does not mean the sale has been concluded.

All questions regarding this proposed Foreign Military Sale should be directed to the State Department's Bureau of Political Military Affairs, Office of Congressional and Public Affairs, pm-cpa@state.gov.

-30-

The Government of Pakistan – F-16 Block 52 Aircraft | The Official Home of the Defense Security Cooperation Agency

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

Thread stuck


----------



## ejaz007

PDF Version: 




pakistan_19-29.pdf
Media/Public Contact: 
pm-cpa@state.gov
Transmittal No: 
19-29
WASHINGTON, July 26, 2019 - The State Department has made a determination approving a possible Foreign Military Sale to Pakistan for Technical Security Team (TST) in continued support of the F-16 program for an estimated cost of $125 million. The Defense Security Cooperation Agency delivered the required certification notifying Congress of this possible sale on July 26, 2019.

The Government of Pakistan requested a continuation of technical support services; U.S. Government and contractor technical and logistics support services; and other related elements of logistics support to assist in the oversight of operations in support of the Pakistan Peace Drive advanced F-16 program. The total estimated program cost is $125 million.

This proposed sale will support the foreign policy and national security of the United States by protecting U.S. technology through the continued presence of U.S. personnel that provide 24/7 end-use monitoring.

The proposed sale of this support will not alter the basic military balance in the region.

The principal contractor is Booz Allen Hamilton Engineering Services LLC, Fairborn, Ohio.

Implementation of this proposed sale will require the assignment of 60 contractor representatives to Pakistan to assist in the oversight of operations as part of the Peace Drive F-16 program.

There will be no adverse impact on U.S. defense readiness as a result of this proposed sale.

This notice of a potential sale is required by law and does not mean the sale has been concluded.

All questions regarding this proposed Foreign Military Sale should be directed to the State Department's Bureau of Political Military Affairs, Office of Congressional and Public Affairs, pm-cpa@state.gov.

-30-

https://dsca.mil/major-arms-sales/p...urity-team-tst-continued-support-f-16-program


----------



## ejaz007

Printer Friendly Version
PDF Version: 



pakistan_19-29.pdf
Media/Public Contact: 
pm-cpa@state.gov
Transmittal No: 
19-29
WASHINGTON, July 26, 2019 - The State Department has made a determination approving a possible Foreign Military Sale to Pakistan for Technical Security Team (TST) in continued support of the F-16 program for an estimated cost of $125 million. The Defense Security Cooperation Agency delivered the required certification notifying Congress of this possible sale on July 26, 2019.

The Government of Pakistan requested a continuation of technical support services; U.S. Government and contractor technical and logistics support services; and other related elements of logistics support to assist in the oversight of operations in support of the Pakistan Peace Drive advanced F-16 program. The total estimated program cost is $125 million.

This proposed sale will support the foreign policy and national security of the United States by protecting U.S. technology through the continued presence of U.S. personnel that provide 24/7 end-use monitoring.

The proposed sale of this support will not alter the basic military balance in the region.

The principal contractor is Booz Allen Hamilton Engineering Services LLC, Fairborn, Ohio.

Implementation of this proposed sale will require the assignment of 60 contractor representatives to Pakistan to assist in the oversight of operations as part of the Peace Drive F-16 program.

There will be no adverse impact on U.S. defense readiness as a result of this proposed sale.

This notice of a potential sale is required by law and does not mean the sale has been concluded.

All questions regarding this proposed Foreign Military Sale should be directed to the State Department's Bureau of Political Military Affairs, Office of Congressional and Public Affairs, pm-cpa@state.gov.

-30-

https://dsca.mil/major-arms-sales/p...urity-team-tst-continued-support-f-16-program


----------



## ejaz007

PAKISTAN – F-16 CASE FOR SUSTAINMENT​PDF Version
Press Release - Pakistan 22-07 CN.pdf
Media/Public Contact
pm-cpa@state.gov
Transmittal No
22-07
WASHINGTON, September 7, 2022 - The State Department has made a determination approving a possible Foreign Military Sale to the Government of Pakistan of F-16 Case for Sustainment and related equipment for an estimated cost of $450 million. The Defense Security Cooperation Agency delivered the required certification notifying Congress of this possible sale today.
The Government of Pakistan has requested to consolidate prior F-16 sustainment and support cases to support the Pakistan Air Force F-16 fleet by reducing duplicate case activities and adding additional continued support elements. Included are U.S. Government and contractor engineering, technical, and logistics services for follow-on support of Pakistan’s F-16 fleet to include:

Participation in F-16 Aircraft Structural Integrity Program
Electronic Combat International Security Assistance Program
International Engine Management Program
Engine Component Improvement Program, and other technical coordination groups
Aircraft and engine hardware and software modifications and support
Aircraft and engine spare repair/return parts
Accessories and support equipment
Classified and unclassified software and software support
Publications, manuals, and technical documentation
Precision measurement, calibration, lab equipment, and technical support services
Studies and surveys
Other related elements of aircraft maintenance and program support.
The proposed sale does not include any new capabilities, weapons, or munitions.
The estimated total cost is $450 million.
This proposed sale will support the foreign policy and national security objectives of the United States by allowing Pakistan to retain interoperability with U.S. and partner forces in ongoing counterterrorism efforts and in preparation for future contingency operations.
The proposed sale will continue the sustainment of Pakistan’s F-16 fleet, which greatly improves Pakistan’s ability to support counterterrorism operations through its robust air-to-ground capability. Pakistan will have no difficulty absorbing these articles and services into its armed forces.
The proposed sale of this equipment and support will not alter the basic military balance in the region.
The principal contractor will be Lockheed Martin Corporation, Fort Worth, TX. There are no known offsets proposed in conjunction with this sale.
Implementation of this proposed sale will not require the assignment of any additional U.S. Government or contractor representatives to Pakistan.
There will be no adverse impact on U.S. defense readiness as a result of this proposed sale.
This notice of a potential sale is required by law. The description and dollar value is for the highest estimated quantity and dollar value based on initial requirements. Actual dollar value will be lower depending on final requirements, budget authority, and signed sales agreement(s), if and when concluded.
All questions regarding this proposed Foreign Military Sale should be directed to the State Department's Bureau of Political Military Affairs, Office of Congressional and Public Affairs, pm-cpa@state.gov.
-30-






Pakistan – F-16 Case for Sustainment | Defense Security Cooperation Agency







www.dsca.mil


----------

